# Cell calls while in Canada



## talkamotta (Jul 11, 2011)

I have Verizon.  I called and asked what thier international plan was.  The first rep didnt sound so sure of himself so I called again and got a completely different answer.  

Does anyone know.  We will be in Banff for 2 weeks and we live in the U. S.  I have internet, text and cell phone.  I can easily do without the internet but I would like either text or phone.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 11, 2011)

We have AT&T.  I opted not to add the international calling plan when we went to Canada.  We just tried to do without the phone as much as possible.

The rep (or even the Verizon webiste) should be able to tell you how much a call would be per minute.  It's usually cheaper to send text messages.

Sorry this really didn't give you any more information than you already had.


----------



## bobbornstein (Jul 11, 2011)

*MajicJack*

Will you have Internet access and a laptop where you are staying? If so, we have successfully used MajicJack from Aruba and Cancun just to name a few places. The MajicJack runs ~ $40 for the unit and the first year (renews for $19.99 each year or they have special rates for longer terms). The MajicJack plugs into any computer and comes with a US telephone number (you pick the closest to your location). If your laptop has a microphone and speakers you can use that but you can also plug in a corded phone. Since Aruba and Cancun are very, very expensive I guess in the two years that we had ours for a total investment so far of $59.99 we have saved greater than $500. Would we have spent that much on the cell phone, no - but with the MajicJack we talk as long as we want. There needs to be a good internet connection or the phone call will not sound that great. We have had a 90% success rate on having a good internet connection.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a number of Caniadian clients. Talking to them ran up my cell phone bill pretty high

So, I signed up for the google voice product...Calls to and from Canada are free ....

I am able to call my google voice number from my cellphone, push a few buttons and then call Canada. As far as my cell phone provider knows, I called  a local number To make it even better I made my Google Voice number one of my friends and family  so the call doesn't attack my minutes either

When someone calls my Google Voice number it is automatically forwarded to my cell phone...so no charge for incoming calls either

Iv started giving my google voice number to everyone, to control my cell phone minutes


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 11, 2011)

When the calls come into your google voice and transfer to your cell phone, do they come in as the original number or your google voice number for free calls?  I have verizon and could use on of my family & friends as a google voice number.


----------



## janej (Jul 11, 2011)

We just returned from Canada.  I used Google Voice from my cell phone to call both US and Canada numbers.  I have not seen the bill to see how it works yet.  At&t charges 79c per minute.  I think text message is 50c each.  I received some text message there too.  I am not sure if I will be billed for receiving message since there is no way to turn it off.  I remember Sprint does not charge extra for receiving text message overseas.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 11, 2011)

riverdees05 said:


> When the calls come into your google voice and transfer to your cell phone, do they come in as the original number or your google voice number for free calls?  I have verizon and could use on of my family & friends as a google voice number.



 can set it either way...I set mine to  didplay the callers number.

My only problem is that I sometimes forget to check my google voice mail


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 11, 2011)

Our cell carrier is Verizon, and we have the unlimited data/text package.  My husband was in Ottawa last week on business and used the GPS on his phone to get directions to his hotel, and I immediately got an e-mail from Verizon notifying me that he was subject to roaming data charges.

Depending on the type of phone, you might be able to adjust your settings so that it will notify you if you're roaming.


----------



## fishingguy (Jul 11, 2011)

*...check the website*

Just got back from 3 weeks in Ontario, used the cell phone for very brief periods while on the Verizon US calling plan.  They charge .69 per minute for phone service, but if I recall correctly, data texting is free if you have that as part of your US plan.

Go to the Verizon website and check on the International plan.  Most sales reps in the Verizon stores probably don't even know they offer an international plan, or phone(s) made specifically for it.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 11, 2011)

Verizon has a Plus Canada plan that you can add to your service.  I think it is similar to the Plus Mexico plan that we add each year when we go to Mexico.  It can be added and dropped as needed.  My friend added it when she went to Canada and dropped it when she returned. The +Mex is about $15 for the month.  Here is the link for +Canada. 
http://b2b.vzw.com/productsservices/businesscallingplans/nationwidecanada.html


----------



## IreneLF (Jul 12, 2011)

I also have Verizon with unlimited texting. When I called them in February they told me texts between Canada and the US  were 55 cents -- don't remember the phone charges but they were high as well. 
At those rates I just instructed DD to keep her phone set to -  off.


----------



## DanM (Jul 12, 2011)

As suggested above, I added Canada coverage for a month for $15-$20 (can't remember, and then dropped it. No charge or issue with adding and dropping. Worth it not to have to think about it.


----------



## janej (Jul 12, 2011)

Each carrier is different.  At&t has a Canada also, but it only drops the rate from 79c per min to 55c if I remember right.   I did not get it since the lowered rate is too high for me to use any way.


----------



## cgeidl (Jul 16, 2011)

*Sprint*

Add Canada for $4 per month on Sprint ,then calls are twenty cents per minute.
Last time we went they had a free call America Plan. As Canada is in America I used it, then got a rather large bill. I called Sprint and told them that they should have advertised free calls United States,not America and they took off the charges.


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 16, 2011)

I called Verizon 2x and got different information each time.  With my plan I can have the International plan and it will cost me $90 for my phone only.  So that makes it an additional $30 but text and internet are extra.  If I dont change my plan then I can text free but the calls are .55 each minute.  

My kids (who are adults) are instructed to text me if there is an emergency.  Other than that I am  gone.  If there was some emergency it would be a 16 hour drive back home.   

Thanks for all the information.  Leaving the country there are lots of things we just take for granted and dont think about.


----------

